# Whats Tinder?



## Almost-Done (Mar 5, 2016)

I know I should probably know this, but what is tinder? I know it is an dating app, but is it just a fvck app? Is it safe? I do not know too much anout it.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Tinder is an app that presents you with photos of men/women in your local area, swipe left if not interested, swipe right if you are, and if 2 people swipe right, you get a "match" and walla, you have a conversation. Very simple really.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

But it's based soley on the photo so it is very often hookup vs. a matching of your soul mate. However I have known some who had good real dates. I tried it briefly and didn't like it. Too much wasted time. You can't rule out smokers, for instance, until you actually start having a conversation. So you do all of the swiping, get a few matches only to find out they have one of your deal breakers.

At least with OLD you can sort by certain characteristics for your deal breakers. Or maybe I have a lot of deal breakers.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Tinder is easily combustible material used to start a fire. Tinder is a finely divided, open material which will begin to glow under a shower of sparks. Air is gently wafted over the glowing tinder until it bursts into flame. The flaming tinder is used to ignite kindling, which in turn is used to ignite the bulk material, to produce a fire.[1][2]

Tinder can be made of any flammable substance, as long as it is finely divided, and has an open structure.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

EnjoliWoman said:


> But it's based soley on the photo so it is very often hookup


Highly driven by appearance only.



Almost-Done said:


> is it just a fvck app?


Yes, pretty much. 

A high ratio of men to women. A lot of guys swipe right on every woman, and if she swipes right it is a match. 

More popular with the younger generation.


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

Almost-Done said:


> I know I should probably know this, but what is tinder? I know it is an dating app, but is it just a fvck app? Is it safe? I do not know too much anout it.


It's a free date app. Similar to OK Cupid or Plenty of Fish in quality of partners. You get what you paid for. You do have to filter through the weirdoes but a lot of people in a similar boat as you.

I used it. Went on 6 dates in a month. I had a hookup but I also dated a girl for over a year. I liked it cause I didn't have to write a bunch of bullsh!t about myself like I was selling a car. 

Let's not pretend, almost all online dating is driven by looks initially anyway. Sell yourself on the date is my philosophy. Don't get discouraged by others. It's up to you what you make of it.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

EnjoliWoman said:


> But it's based soley on the photo so it is very often hookup vs. a matching of your soul mate. However I have known some who had good real dates. I tried it briefly and didn't like it. Too much wasted time. You can't rule out smokers, for instance, until you actually start having a conversation. So you do all of the swiping, get a few matches only to find out they have one of your deal breakers.
> 
> At least with OLD you can sort by certain characteristics for your deal breakers. Or maybe I have a lot of deal breakers.


Agreed, hence I prefer OK cupid... tinder is better than match though
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

In a nutshell, Tinder is a smartphone app designed to assist people looking to contract STDs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almost-Done (Mar 5, 2016)

GusPolinski said:


> In a nutshell, Tinder is a smartphone app designed to assist people looking to contract STDs.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yea, heard about that too. Seems dating is risky business these days. Seems not worth it at times.


----------

